

Style Guide For Online Hypertext by Tim Berners-Lee - xirium
http://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/All.html

======
xirium
There's two items that should be followed much more often:

Always use heading levels in order, with one heading level 1 at the top of the
document, and if necessary several level 2 headings, and then if necessary
several level 3 headings under each level 2 heading. If you don't like the way
heading level 2 is formatted, fix it on your client, don't just skip to
heading level 3. -- <http://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/All.html>

Don't refer in your text to facets of particular browsers. Asking someone to
"click here" won't make sense without a mouse, just as asking someone to
"select a link by number" will betray the fact that you were using the line
mode browser. Just leave a link. The instructions get boring as the user will
normally know how to select a link. --
<http://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/All.html>

